# للبيع ارض مميزه 1050م بالنزهه الجديده



## اسلام محمد (24 يناير 2012)

كود الاعــــــلان : 1241121
للبيع قطعه ارض مميزه بالنزهه الجديده 1050متر 
•	بمنطقه الجراج ..على اربع نواصى 
•	تأخذ اقصى ارتفاع 
سعر المتر / 11 الف جنيه
الاجمالى / 11 مليـــون و 550 الف جنيــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

